# Meet Bernie!



## Wendy (Jul 25, 2018)

As you read in my other thread, we lost our precious Gregory. After a week we decided that even though it was probably too early, we needed to give a kitten a home. We actually went to see another kitten but Bernie made it plain that we were his. He kept climbing my leg and snuggling up under my chin. He has the loudest motor too! I picked him up this morning. The other three cats have been very good with him. Lots of hissing and some growling but they seem to accept that Bernie is here to stay and they’ll most likely be his play toys within a few days. :rollhappy:

Meet Bernie......


----------



## Heather (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh no! I'm so sorry I missed the post about Gregory.  I have fond memories of him as a kitten! He made me want a ginger kitty (still working on that!)
However, welcome Bernie! What a cutie!


----------



## abax (Jul 25, 2018)

Wendy, I hope you still have your kitty karrier. Bernie looks like a cuddler to
me. I love the tawny color and his sweet eyes.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 27, 2018)

He looks pretty sweet! I think you definitely belong together.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2018)

Cute. Thanks for sharing. We are still contemplating an orange cat.


----------

